# Oak Island NC



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Going the 22nd to the 27th of July. I have not been there this late in the summer. The moon looks like it will be in the first quarter and the tides are 4'. My question is will the Reds be in the grass along the ICW or on the flats across The Cape Fear River. I'll be taking my boat

Thanks


----------



## eastcoastshredd (Nov 25, 2009)

I'd hit the flats and creeks, we need a 5 ft tide to get them up in the grass. I guide around that area, there is some good fishing this time of year. Need to focus on some deeper water though if this water temp is still hot.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

> I'd hit the flats and creeks, we need a 5 ft tide to get them up in the grass. I guide around that area, there is some good fishing this time of year. Need to focus on some deeper water though if this water temp is still hot.


Thanks Luke. I have fished there several times and still trying to figure it out. I am spoiled by going to LA. I plan to try the creeks around Wildlife and the bridge area. Also some creeks and sloughs near Lockwood F. I may go to the Thurough Fare to see if I can find some Tarpon then try those creeks and if the tide is coming in and no wind Buzard bay

Thanks for your help


----------



## jamarcusray (Nov 20, 2014)

You might want to avoid swimming. Been a bit sharky this year...


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

> You might want to avoid swimming. Been a bit sharky this year...


https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=EQXE2geQ7lg&feature=youtu.be


----------



## jamarcusray (Nov 20, 2014)

> > You might want to avoid swimming. Been a bit sharky this year...
> 
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=EQXE2geQ7lg&feature=youtu.be


hahaha That's about right...


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I have been back about a week. We, my grandson and I caught a flounder a blue fish and a 4' bonnet head shark

Funny you should mention the shark activity. I am a long distance swimmer and I had planed to swim from my daughters beach house to the pier, about a mile. The reports of all the shark attacts made me change my plans and just fish from my boat[ch127946][ch127998][ch128044]


----------

